# FET do's and don't



## HafeezaD (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi I've just had my frozen embryo transfer today. I was wondering about what i should and shouldn't do. Also I'm getting twinges in my tummy is this normal.
I'll be grateful with any replies thanx xx


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Hello
I'm not an expert but here is what I would say (ie what I did myself): (1) keep your tummy warm (but don't use a hot water bottle), (2) eat plenty protein and drink plenty milk, (3) rest as much as you can even if it's just lying on the sofa in the evening, (4) take folic acid and maybe a prenatal supplement.  Also, especially if you are having a medicated FET, drink lots of water.

I had slight twinges in the 2ww during my FET and fresh cycles - I think it's a combination of ET plus any hormones you have been taking.  But if you are worried about them, give your clinic a ring.

Good luck

Ellie


----------



## HafeezaD (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you Ellie for your reply. I'll give them a ring tomorrow  
I'm taking lots of rest and dh is doing everything bless him. During your FET treatment did u take pessaries. I'm sorry I know it's personal but where did you insert them. I've been told you can put them either way but I'm not sure.
Thank yoy


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

I think you can use them either way but my clinic prescribed them vaginally so that what I did.  Check with your clinic when you ring them.

Good luck to you and your embies.    

Ellie


----------



## Beth33 (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi
I'm probably not the best person to give advice as out of 8 transfers I've only had one BFP which ended up a chemical pregnancy! 

However, my clinic always says that the worst thing you can do is over-rest.  Apparently it is important to keep moving for your circulation and moving also helps the hormones to circulate.  I think the most important thing is not to do anything that you might regret if things don't work out.  Last time I listened to a really good meditation CD by Zita West that you might want to try.  It makes you feel that you are doing something at least!

The two week wait is a nightmare! Best of luck.


----------

